# Knife Building



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This guy is off the charts!

http://devour.com/video/knife-of-the-year/


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

That is one of the most impressive knife's I have ever seen. He has mad skills


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

What I wouldn't give to have that kind of skills.....fantastic work


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Definitely a master at his craft.


----------



## fstarkey (Jul 26, 2006)

*Knife*

That video blew me away! I wonder what kind of steel it is made of?


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

fstarkey said:


> That video blew me away! I wonder what kind of steel it is made of?


My best guess is 1080 carbon steel and 15n10 nickle. A very popular alloy for pattern welded steel.


----------

